# 5 year anniversary fishing



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

For our 5 year anniversary my wife wanted to catch some fish so that's what we did. 
We caught about 15 specks and a red. Great day!!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a keeper. Nice fish, too.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet!! I'm going to use this as leverage for my 7th Anniversary...

Nice catch!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Glad you guys found some fish. Happy anniversary


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha thanks


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome fish, happy anniversary!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats, old chum. Finally got my steering fixed....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet did you end up replacing the cable?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet did you end up replacing the cable?



Ha, unfortunately, yes I did. Check your inbox.

Edit: "unfortunately" because I had to replace it, but the service was great and a good price. Had to do it at some point.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Well done and happy anniversary!


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good way to spend your anniversary! Nice fish


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Tres


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Thanks Tres


Yep. I thought about you guys when I looked out my window today and saw that north wind blowing the treetops around. You're wife's tougher than I am. :notworthy: Glad you found your redfish; was he shallow or deep?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

There was no deep water LOL tide dipped pretty low. Honestly where were fishing there was hardly any wind at all... guess waters more protected there


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

A couple that fish together.. stay together. Congrats on both!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome bud!


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like you had a good time on your anniversary.
That makes it all worth while.
Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy anniversary Ox, glad you guys had fun. By the way, thats a sweet redfish.. :thumbup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time fishing today. Gotta love it when the wife wants to go fishing just as much as you do.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lucky bastard !!! Jimmy told me you were being hunted by dolphins


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah about two trips ago they were after me and my catch lol!


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

Great job! I always fish on my anniversary too, but I'm usually alone. :yes:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao madach lol


----------

